# Mk2 TTs 2009 272bhp



## Jasper1947

Hi guys firstly id like to thank the ppl who got in touch with me,Reguarding helping me out to find parts.
If not for youz id kinda be stuck.
Ok guys so bought this car in 2019 it needed a bit of work and new parts and a helluva good service and inspection from Aberdeen Audi.So when covid hit i decided that i would make this 74k gen milage a wee project.
Only really expensive parts were the 2 front magride shocks were shot i tried eveerywhere to get these but in the end i had to get them from Audi with 20% discount for £965 for the front pair.rears were sound.
So guys i need your help in finding 2 new TTs sill kick strips.i would appreciate any help youz can give me getting 2 new ones.The ones that are on are a sight for sore eyes.
I updated the rear tail lights
With new Led ones with a smoke finish with dynamic sweep.as i was at it i replaced the door mirror indicators with new Led ones dynamic sweep.
I would love to update the front head lights with those devil eye lights as they look better have the mk3 DRL, look and have dynamic sweep indicators too.
But alas my car has zenon and ASL they make them for the 2010 mk2 and swap over your motors and ballasts,But coz te car was fitted with auto leveling zenon and asl when new guy said nope wont work with zenon and asl on your car as il just get canbus codes and wont "plug n play",like your tail lights and mirror indicators.
Any help with this or anymore info again id appreciate it.Guys.
Tom


----------

